# Baby snake



## Rin85 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi all. I am a first time Baby snake owner. I bought a Hybrid Bredlli.

Im just curious at to when do you turn their temps up to coinside with Spring.. i kept my babys temp at 28 thru winter so not to disturb the natural hibernation but just not sure when to put temp back up. 

Thanks all.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Rin

For the first year you should keep baby snakes hot temps at roughly 32-34 24/7

For adults we will lower their heating TIMES rather than TEMPS over winter, this will correlate with natural temps and shorter daylight hours but still being able to bask at adequate temps, this will help them produce sperm for the males and get ready for breeding season

But you can definitely bump up the temps back to 32 now as winter is over

Just curious how old is the snake? And how do you have the setup for the snake?


----------



## Rin85 (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi thank you.

The snake is about 5months old now and ive only had it for 2 months. 

The enclosure is about 900mm Long x 500mm deep x 600mm tall. I have a mixture of sand and cypress pine substrate with logs and lots of hidy holes.







Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

